# On-line review course from accredited university



## gtalbert (Jan 24, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good on-line review course from an accredited university? My company will only cover the cost of the course if its from such a school


----------



## chemicalpe (Jan 24, 2012)

You should look into Univ of Delaware since they offer online courses and DVDs. I purchased their DVDs when I was appearing for Chemical PE 2011.


----------



## okeng (Mar 24, 2012)

The University of Oklahoma has a pretty good FE review website. You can find it here:  http://www.feexam.ou.edu/


----------



## ajosh (Mar 28, 2012)

The best review course is by Texas A&amp;M. Its free. here is the link.

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/


----------



## sdodd (Apr 6, 2012)

you can also try www.peexcel.com. they are fairly inexpensive and have good review problems.


----------



## gte636i (Apr 30, 2012)

Georgia Tech

http://www.pe.gatech.edu/courses/fundamentals-engineering


----------

